# Maintenance/Management Company



## brunel (25 May 2005)

Hi, i have 2 rental investment properties.  About to have a third. All in the Dublin area. I am looking for a recommendation on a maintenance company and possibly a management company to look after these for me. Espicially important is the maintenance side of things - as I find it very hard to get trades people out to fix small problems which crop up from time to time (I am not a DIY man

If u know and can recommend a company which will do both maintenance and management then I would be interested in hearing about that too

Thanks


----------



## Valhalla (27 May 2005)

Hello Brunel,

I don't know if Management Companies offer maintenance aswell, my experience of them is that they will look after it but they will just use the yellow pages to call out tradesmen.

Do you know any decent handymen/DIY people? Usually as good as any tradesmen at the everyday tasks and far cheaper. Or would you require a resistered company/sole trader to carry out the work for tax purposes?


----------



## Past30Now (30 May 2005)

Hi Brunel,

Where are the investment properties located?  I have a potential brother-in-law who is quite handy for most DIY jobs.  He looks after a number of properties, mostly in the dublin 15 area.  If this suits pm me and I'll pass on his details.

Regards,


Past30


----------



## dcostello (2 Jun 2005)

Hi, I run a property investment company. Our services include property management and maintenance. My telephone number is 8537200.


regards

Darren.


----------

